# "not connected to the Internet"



## ghyde (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm frequently experiencing dropped connections with my ISP (a satellite service). Disabling / reabling the Ethernet port, or closing my laptop lid for a few seconds, usually fixes the problem, abiet temporarily. 

I've noticed during these dropped connections that over 90% of the time, the ethernet port continues to show as active and with a valid IP. The problem seems to have something to do with OS X requesting a new IP when it already has one. The longer I'm online, the more frequently this happens.

I've installed Apples Broadband Tuner, and am going through my providers Web proxy.

However, when I VPN into work with the companies PC laptop, the connection seldom drops and is likely due to VPN server overload, which leads me to believe this is an OS X thing.

Thanks for your help.

BTW, I removed my router because, even though the setting were correct and both laptops where getting an IP, the MAC dropped more frequently, and I had a much harder time getting a VPN connection on the PC.


----------



## supanatral (Feb 7, 2007)

Does wireless drop as well as wired at the same time?
When it does go down can you ping a website like google?


----------



## ghyde (Feb 7, 2007)

It's any connection.  When I'm on, all is fine.  Below are some logs that might help;

Jan 28 19:58:59 blueDog kernel[0]: AirPortFirmware: start Sta f/w download
Jan 28 19:59:01 blueDog kernel[0]: UniNEnet::monitorLinkStatus - Link is up at 100 Mbps - Full Duplex
Jan 28 19:59:08 blueDog lookupd[501]: lookupd (version 369.5) starting - Sun Jan 28 19:59:08 2007
Jan 28 19:59:08 blueDog configd[42]: posting notification com.apple.system.config.network_change
Jan 28 19:59:08 blueDog lookupd[502]: lookupd (version 369.5) starting - Sun Jan 28 19:59:08 2007
Jan 28 19:59:08 blueDog configd[42]: setting hostname to "blueDog.local"
Jan 28 19:59:12 blueDog launchd: Server 1816b in bootstrap 1103 uid 0: "/usr/sbin/lookupd"[502]: exited abnormally: Hangup
Jan 28 19:59:12 blueDog configd[42]: posting notification com.apple.system.config.network_change
Jan 28 19:59:12 blueDog configd[42]: setting hostname to "000393B63DFA"
Jan 28 19:59:14 blueDog mDNSResponder: Repeated transitions for interface en0 (67.54.169.111); delaying packets by 5 seconds
Jan 28 19:59:14 blueDog lookupd[505]: lookupd (version 369.5) starting - Sun Jan 28 19:59:14 2007
Jan 28 20:03:14 blueDog launchd: Server 0 in bootstrap 1103 uid 0: "/usr/sbin/lookupd"[505]: exited abnormally: Hangup
Jan 28 20:03:14 blueDog lookupd[516]: lookupd (version 369.5) starting - Sun Jan 28 20:03:14 2007
Jan 28 20:03:14 blueDog configd[42]: posting notification com.apple.system.config.network_change
Jan 28 20:03:14 blueDog launchd: Server 16b83 in bootstrap 1103 uid 0: "/usr/sbin/lookupd"[516]: exited abnormally: Hangup


----------



## supanatral (Feb 8, 2007)

when you drop a connection, does it drop on the modem? because if it does then that would be a call to your ISP. It could very well be your modem.

Although, unfortunatly, I've found the same thing with the company I work for. The only difference is that it's connecting to a cell phone tower, but it looses connection a lot.


----------



## Ryder Flight (Aug 10, 2007)

I recently was wired for broadband internet service.  There is an ethernet cable coming from the antenna (which picks up a signal from a repeater tower near by)to an AC power spliter and into my ethernet port on the back of my (intel)iMac G5 running 10.4.10.  The signal keeps dropping, especially after restarts or going to sleep.  Plugging and unplugging everything several times usually helps to reboot the DHCP adressing.  On occasion the mac isp address gets in there when it is not recognizing my provider.  My provider has replaced plugs and ac adaptors.  My apple care had to replace my last iMac after many repairs that kept creating other problems.  Now with my NEW computer I am having the same issues.  Everyone seems to be clueless... including me.
Any ideas out there??  Help!


----------



## Kees Buijs (Aug 11, 2007)

Ryder Flight said:


> I recently was wired for broadband internet service.



Are you sure the problem is not the wireless connection itself.

Also sometimes a lost connection will not re-establish itself, but requires some trigger to be reconnected. Some routers have an option to have the connection reset after it is lost. Check the modem / router / computer configuration for this option.


Good luck, Kees


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 11, 2007)

Ryder Flight said:


> ...(intel)iMac G5 running 10.4.10.



There is no such thing as and Intel G5. So is the processor a G5 (PPC) or and Intel?


----------



## Ryder Flight (Aug 11, 2007)

First I would like to respond to Kees.  Yes you are right.  If I unplug and re-plug all ethernet associated items then sometimes I can get back on line.  Sometimes this takes several tries.  I have just "erased and installed" the system again without bringing in any of my existing data that I saved to a bootable backup.  The system is 10.4.8 and I will stick with this for a week or untill I need to keep re-establishing my connection.  This way I will be able to see if any of my data could be a problem.

As for Satcomer.  I did put "intel" in perins.  I just assumed that you would understand that I was running an iMac G5 using the intel processor.
My iMac G5 that was replaced was using the PPC processor.  I am dissapointed with this new machine because nothing about it is better but because it has the intel processor many of my applications do not work well or not at all.  This may be a free replacement for me because of my Apple Care but it is going to cost me plent to upgrade my applications.


----------

